
The first intuitive programming language for quantum computers - agnesobel
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200615115820.htm
======
DennisP
Here's a page linking the actual language and related resources:
[https://www.quantaneo.com/Release-of-Silq-A-High-level-
Quant...](https://www.quantaneo.com/Release-of-Silq-A-High-level-Quantum-
Language_a546.html)

~~~
ivan_ah
Thx. Much better link than the "newswire" link.

They also have a very nice "docs" site:
[https://silq.ethz.ch/overview](https://silq.ethz.ch/overview)

